
Ask HN: Domain stolen 20 years ago - whattodo2018
Around 20 years ago I worked on a project with a partner and came up with a name and bought the domain name. The domain was transferred from my account by the partner without my knowledge. I didn&#x27;t do anything about it at the time as I was no longer involved with the project. The company became a success and was recently sold. Is it moral or even legal for me to pursue anything from the sale?
======
tomhoward
Usual disclaimer: I'm not a lawyer, so you should consult one for
authoritative advice.

The question is whether the IP belongs to you or the company.

Generally, when you do something like registering a domain for a company you
are forming, that IP would be assigned to the company, just like any software,
designs or other IP that you produce in the process of establishing that
company.

If you think you were not adequately compensated for the IP, or that the IP
actually belonged to you and was never legally signed over to the company, you
may have a claim and you might consider exploring that.

